# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  عدم اجرای اپلیکیشن در emulator

## جواد ملاولی

سلام بر دوستان عزیز، در دلفی xe7 وقتی پروژه رو اجرا می کنم، اپلیکیشن رو به درستی در emulator نصب می کنه ولی وقتی در emulator اجرا میشه، پیام میده که اپلیکیشن متوقت شده است؛ در حالی که همون اپلیکیشن رو دستگاه واقعی درست اجرا میشه؛ دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام دوست عزیز اگر cpu سیستم شما از core i5 کمتر باشد و رم سیستمتون کمتر از 4gb باشد نمی تواند اجرا کند چون فضای زیادی از رم و cpu رو ایمولاتور درخواست می کند همان بهتر است از طریق وایرلس یا پل زدن بین سیستمتون و موبایلتون کارتون رو راه بیندازید.
تا جایی که امکان دارد از طریق کابل usb  به موبایل خود برنامه نریزید چون به مرور زمان کابلتون خراب می شود.

----------


## جواد ملاولی

> سلام دوست عزیز اگر cpu سیستم شما از core i5 کمتر باشد و رم سیستمتون کمتر از 4gb باشد نمی تواند اجرا کند چون فضای زیادی از رم و cpu رو ایمولاتور درخواست می کند همان بهتر است از طریق وایرلس یا پل زدن بین سیستمتون و موبایلتون کارتون رو راه بیندازید.
> تا جایی که امکان دارد از طریق کابل usb  به موبایل خود برنامه نریزید چون به مرور زمان کابلتون خراب می شود.


ممنون دوست عزیز؛ cpu سیستمم که خیلی قدیمیه؛ Dual-Core!!! :لبخند گشاده!: . ولی مساله اینه که این مشکل فقط با اپلیکیشن تولیدی دلفیه؛ و الّا وقتی تو محیط اکلیپس با جاوا یه اپلیکیشن می سازم، به راحتی در emulator نصب و اجرا میشه و بعد از هر تغییر میتونم نتیجه رو اونجا ببینم.

----------


## soli1363

با سلام
مشکل از نسخه اندروید داخل امولاتور هست که x86 هست و برنامه های دلفی فقط برای ARM درست میشن برای همین در امولاتور اجرا نمی شوند

----------

